# My New Girlfriend!



## TeutonicHeathen (Jul 17, 2012)

Hey everyone, I wanted to post a picture of my new German Shepherd puppy. It is a Dark Sable. She is 6 weeks old in this picture. I get to pick her up on may 18th and bring her to her forever home. She is a Weberhaus puppy. I don't have a name for her yet but am really leaning towards "Panzer". Let me know what you think!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh you must be so excited - only 14 more days to go! Pretty pup. Panzer means tank - would have fit my big Sting . For such a lovely little lady, I would want to have a pretty name - Heidi or Greta.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Soooo adorable. Panzer is a cool original name.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Cuteee I also like Panzer


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

*Tank!*

She is a doll. Panzer means tank. Interesting. Do you think she will be huge?


----------



## TeutonicHeathen (Jul 17, 2012)

Cheyanna said:


> She is a doll. Panzer means tank. Interesting. Do you think she will be huge?


Im not sure if she will be huge or not. I believe she will just be average female size. I like the name Panzer because I do ww2 reenacting and I plan on taking her to my events So I have to give her a cool sounding german war like name:wild:


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

The only problem with Panzer is that in German, nouns have a gender and Panzer is a masculine word...Not that it really matters if you're not in Germany! CUTE puppy


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Cute! Congrats!

Panzer actually is somewhat common and usually used as a name for males......

Perhaps Norse mythology  will yeild some unique names for your girl.....


----------



## Jmcdermit (Apr 15, 2013)

Is it true that dogs are easier to train with an ie sound at the end of their name? I heard this after we chose to name our dog Cabella. Just a question....panzer sounds like a cool name male or female!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

She's so cute!!!!! Weberhaus puppy!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

panzer is the armor


----------



## TeutonicHeathen (Jul 17, 2012)

New picture! Only one more week to go! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

She is a very pretty pup. Wishing you and she lots of fun.Looking foward to her homecoming pictures.


----------



## TeutonicHeathen (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks daisy! I will definatly post pics. After I bring her home. The 18th then we have two weeks and on june 1st she gets to go to her first reenactment with me. She will be introduced to a lot of loud gun fire and other noises. I am very excited. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

